# First time beef bacon



## africanmeat (Oct 6, 2011)

It is my first time for this one

got a 1 lb of topside i trimmed the fat 

1/2 Oz of TQ, brown sugar, black pepper, salt, garlic powder.

rub it on the meat and in to a Zip lock bag 8 days

after 8 days remove from the zip lock bag in to cold water for a hour

 dry the meat  and to the fridge over night

next morning in to the smoker cold smoke for 8 hours.

few slices to taste yummy and the rest to be frozen.

did i do any mistakes? the taste was great .any safety problems? before i kill the whole family .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			
























I was hungry so i threw few ribs on the grill





































Thanks for helping


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't hope you would kill anyone, but I can tell you that the pic of the sliced stuff look like what I would be eating, have you tried it like that. Yes I am one of those people that eat the bacon right out of the pack after the butcher slices it..

you used a London Broil? That is what it is called around here. I may have to try this it looks great.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 7, 2011)

True "Beef Bacon" comes from the beef 'plate' which is adjacent to the brisket.  The rib bone rack (spare rib on beef) is removed and then cured like conventional bacon and smoked.  It is not normally merchandised in most supermarkets; however I have found it in Feista supermarkets that cater to Hispanic clientele as a sliced product with bone in..  I'm sure you could purchase one from the meatcutter whole with bone removed.







We used to provide beef plates cured and smoked into beef bacon for our Jewish clientele that could not eat pork.  It was important in that market that it was garnered from the correct cut and from Kosher Certified Beef as no meat (such as the inside round) could come from the hindquarter.  Not trying to be picky on nomenclature, just want the term used correctly for all sectors of the communities and not to mislead anyone.  Your product is more aptly named 'dried beef' or 'cured beef' vs. 'beef bacon'.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2011)

It sure looks good Ahron!

Does it taste like pastrami?


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> I don't hope you would kill anyone, but I can tell you that the pic of the sliced stuff look like what I would be eating, have you tried it like that. Yes I am one of those people that eat the bacon right out of the pack after the butcher slices it..
> 
> you used a London Broil? That is what it is called around here. I may have to try this it looks great.


  Thanks yes i did it taste like dry beef we call in South Africa  biltong .


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> True "Beef Bacon" comes from the beef 'plate' which is adjacent to the brisket.  The rib bone rack (spare rib on beef) is removed and then cured like conventional bacon and smoked.  It is not normally merchandised in most supermarkets; however I have found it in Feista supermarkets that cater to Hispanic clientele as a sliced product with bone in..  I'm sure you could purchase one from the meatcutter whole with bone removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Pop's now i am more Knowledgeable. can you please  give me the recipe for the Jewish beef bacon ? you are not picky you are a good teacher and i thank you for it

Ahron


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good Ahron!
> 
> Does it taste like pastrami?




 Al when it was raw it taste like biltong (south Africa dry meat) but when i fry it it taste like the meat in the bacon  if you know what i mean.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks Great Aaron!!

That's pretty much the way I make my Dried Beef, except I warm smoke it, then finish it hot enough to get to about 160˚ IT.

Then I don't need to fry it before eating. As Dried Beef, I eat it cold all the time anyway.

Plus I slice it paper thin for sammies.

Is yours a little on the tough side, cut that thick, and then fried?  I never tried that.

All kinds of ways of doing these things.  

Your recipe is right on for safety.IMO

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Ahron!

That looks Fantastic!

Does it really taste like bacon or kinda like ham or completely different?

Todd


----------



## michael ark (Oct 7, 2011)

Love the color.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Aaron!!
> 
> That's pretty much the way I make my Dried Beef, except I warm smoke it, then finish it hot enough to get to about 160˚ IT.
> 
> ...


  Thanks Bear i did cut few slices paper thin and eat it like that it melted in my mouth but i was worried it is not safe so i sliced it bacon thick for frying .it is rely good and you can taste the spices.

next time i will hot smoke it.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Ahron!
> 
> That looks Fantastic!
> 
> ...


  Thanks Todd .it taste lick the meat in the bacon without the fat .

  the A-MAZE-N helped to keep it smoking for 8 hours
 




michael ark said:


> Love the color.


  Thanks a lot


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 7, 2011)

*That looks fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## roller (Oct 7, 2011)

Its Red Meat and it looks just GREAT ! I would like to try some of the S.A.  Biltong...Nice job !!!!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 7, 2011)

looks good to me Ahron............... it may not be the right cut of meat for beef bacon but you wont lose any friends dishing that out........ As for killing anyone... I'll take my chances.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------

